# EVANNEX Front License Plate Brackets for Tesla Model 3, X, Y (No Bolt-on)



## EVANNEX (Feb 22, 2017)

*For more information go to:*
https://evannex.com/collections/ext...oducts/license-plate-holder-for-tesla-model-3https://evannex.com/collections/tes...oducts/license-plate-holder-for-tesla-model-xhttps://evannex.com/collections/ext...oducts/license-plate-holder-for-tesla-model-y
*USE CODE: KITTY5 to receive $5 off any order of $50 or more.*

EVANNEX Front License Plate for Tesla Model 3, X, Y has been designed for use with North American license plates. Precision-engineered, using ultra-high strength automotive adhesive. Weather-resistant, easy to install, and requires no drilling or bolts. Mounts securely in the air dam grill of your Tesla. Does not interfere with any of the front mounted proximity and forward-looking sensors. Check out the various Models from the links above.








.
















.
















.










*USE DISCOUNT CODE: KITTY5 to receive $5 off orders of $50 or more

For any inquiries please contact us at:*
*[email protected]*


----------

